# Mountain Living



## Sarah1 (May 27, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to this whole thing. I recently came upon a California Desert Tortoise wandering down the road. I've contacted several rescue and adoption facilities and have been told that this tortoise was someone's pet, and therefore not to release him into the wild. I would love to keep the little guy, and am willing to provide the enclosure and care that he needs, but I am moving to Running Springs in a couple days which is a mountainous area. My question is, can he thrive in the mountains? With hibernation in the winter and an adequate enclosure during the summer, I want to know if he'll be ok up there. If not, I will put him up for adoption with a responsible facility.


----------



## Tom (May 27, 2015)

It could be done, but its not the best place for them. You might need a heated insulated night box for the colder nights, or possible a large heated room with a basking area indoors.

Yes they can hibernate all winter, but it has to be done carefully and correctly.


----------



## Sarah1 (May 27, 2015)

Ok that's good to know. I may put him up for adoption, I'm not sure at this point. I just want him to have the best life he can.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2015)

Hi Sarah:

Welcome to the forum!

Before you place the tortoise up for adoption, please do all you can to find his previous owner. They might be beside themselves with worry about his well-being. Put up fliers on the utility poles in the neighborhood he was found. Place a free ad on the local Craigs List. Found ads are also free in the newspaper. Go door to door and ask your neighbors if they know where the tortoise belongs.

It would be a good idea for you to post a picture of the tortoise here too, as quite a few non-tortoise people mis-identify tortoises. He might be some other species and not a desert tortoise.


----------



## Sarah1 (May 27, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi Sarah:
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...



Definitely, my friend actually found him, and she did go to a few neighbors homes to see if they lost him but she had no luck. We'll put up some posters and I'll make an add on craigslist as well.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2015)

Not a good enough picture, it almost looks like a chaco tortoise, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that's a sulcata. And he looks pretty stressed. Have you given him a good soak?


----------



## Sarah1 (May 27, 2015)




----------



## ascott (May 28, 2015)

Sarah1 said:


> in the area thinking he would just live there because it is outdoors..I would suggest that you contact the high desert cttc ahd try to place him in a more appropriate climate..runnings springs is not great simply due to the westher..
> 
> 
> Sarah1 said:
> ...


Very underweight..likely someone released him in the area thinking that he would be fine in the outdoors..ignorance really...running springs is not so great for the tortoise..if you contact the High Desert CTTC they will likely be a better geographic location...if however you decide to host the tort..you will need indoor areafor him for a couple years until his health is improved..I would also plan to make food available to him all day and night until his weight bumps up..I would also offer daily warm water soaks..


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2015)

Nope, not a sulcata. You were correct in your identification. It's a desert tortoise.


----------



## kathyth (May 28, 2015)

Sarah,
I'm sitting at our house in Running Sprimgs right this moment. We live up here in the summer and go back and forth the rest of the year.
I have 3 calif. Desert tortoises.
It's actually quite manageable up here.
I can have you seen vet and give you tips and show you exactly what to do, if you have the interest.


----------



## kathyth (May 28, 2015)

Two other things that are important up here are:

Your yard... Some up here are extremely slopped and or shady. I would not bring tortoises up here, if our yard was not flat and sunny. It's also completely enclosed.

We also bring all tortoises in at night. We have mountain lions, bob cats, racoons, coyotes and more. All of these will kill your tortoise. One desert would be easy to bring in and put a n a night box but the yard is really important.


----------



## kathyth (May 28, 2015)

kathyth said:


> Sarah,
> I'm sitting at our house in Running Sprimgs right this moment. We live up here in the summer and go back and forth the rest of the year.
> I have 3 calif. Desert tortoises.
> It's actually quite manageable up here.
> I can have you seen vet and give you tips and show you exactly what to do, if you have the interest.




That last sentence looks like an alien wrote it. 

The more I think about this the more I realize, my desert tortoises are down below, in Walnut most of the spring and fall. These two seasons, actually happen up here and would be too cool for a desert tortoise.


----------



## Sarah1 (May 28, 2015)

Yeah it would be better if we had a home off the hill as well but we'll be living up there full time so I do feel like it would be too cold for him. I contacted the inland empire chapter of CTTC, and they said they'd be able to pick him up. Do you think it would be better to have the high desert chapter take him?


----------



## Sarah1 (May 28, 2015)

kathyth said:


> Two other things that are important up here are:
> 
> Your yard... Some up here are extremely slopped and or shady. I would not bring tortoises up here, if our yard was not flat and sunny. It's also completely enclosed.
> 
> We also bring all tortoises in at night. We have mountain lions, bob cats, racoons, coyotes and more. All of these will kill your tortoise. One desert would be easy to bring in and put a n a night box but the yard is really important.


Also the yard thing, our house is one if those that doesn't have a yard and not very level ground.


----------



## kathyth (May 28, 2015)

Right. The tortoise is lucky you found it
Either chapter should be fine.


----------



## Romie (May 29, 2015)

Sarah, if you don't find the owner I would be willing to adopt the tortoise. I have a 1/2 acre lot that is very tortoise friendly. I have experience with desert tortoises and would give he/she a good home. I also would pick up the tortoise if needed. I apologize to the group if this request is against form rules and if so mods please feel free to delete my post. 
Regards, Leo


----------

